# Protective Clothing



## twinsrule (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey,
I'm looking into buying some protective clothing for boarding this year, preferably some i can use for mountain biking too in the summer. I for sure am gonna get some shorts/pants with tailbone protection, and maybe knee/shin pads too. I'd like to get soft padding instead of hard so it doesn't restrict movement as much. 
I also might get upper body protection, but i'm not real sure about that yet. Something with decent elbow pads, chest protection, and maybe some back protection?
I'm kinda on a budget, so I'm trying to stay under $60 total for lower body pads and under $100 total for upper body if i do get some.
I don't hear much about people who have used protection other than a helmet, can anyone give me some advice or recommend some gear to me?

Thanks

btw, i don't mind buying used


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

You should have a look at NIKE PRO COMBAT.

It is originally for football, but it looks like great for snowboarding.


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Get impact shorts and a set of elbow pads and if you have the cash gloves with wrist guards to start with; later maybe a spine guard. By far the most injurys that I've seen/had were elbows (chipped) brused or broken tail bones and brused/broken wrist


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

twinsrule said:


> Hey,
> I'm looking into buying some protective clothing for boarding this year, preferably some i can use for mountain biking too in the summer. I for sure am gonna get some shorts/pants with tailbone protection, and maybe knee/shin pads too. I'd like to get soft padding instead of hard so it doesn't restrict movement as much.
> I also might get upper body protection, but i'm not real sure about that yet. Something with decent elbow pads, chest protection, and maybe some back protection?
> I'm kinda on a budget, so I'm trying to stay under $60 total for lower body pads and under $100 total for upper body if i do get some.
> ...


For superior tailbone protection I recommend Azzpadz $50. I used to wear padded shorts, but I found them a little restrictive... I've worn Skeletools, Dainese, RED, and Crashpads.

For upper body... I recommend Demo Flex Force Pro ($95). I also like Skeletools vest ($88 on sale right now). I've worn this downhill longboarding in the summer when it was like 80-90 degrees so it should work for mountain biking too.

Actually what size are you? I am 5'9" 160 lbs and wear size medium gear. I'll check to see what I still have in my old gear box. Ah... I have an older model Demon Flex Force Pro - Men's Medium, that I'll sell for $50 + shipping. I also have an excellent condition Skeletools vest that I replaced the rib pads with d3o - I'll sell that for $70 + shipping. Here are the photos

Demon Flex Force Pro (you can see it has removable segment spine plate, removable hard caps on the shoulder and elbow, and padding on the ribs, and clavicle area). It also as two zippered pockets in the front. The back has compression strap to tighten the jacket to fit better if you are skinny.


















Skeletool


----------



## johnminnmc (Sep 25, 2012)

Sun protective clothing is clothing specifically designed for sun protection and is produced from a fabric rated for its level of ultraviolet protection.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wtf....snowboarding vs dh biking. Op save yer $ take lesson on how to fall or bail and lessons on how to ride a board. You will quickly not need any protection except for a helmet. As for dh, full face and neck brace (at least) and good hard shell (unless perhaps ur riding soft loam)...yer gonna to fuck yer shit....$300 helmet and $400 neckbrace is cheap compared to your pending medical bills. My daughters dh stuff...I'm too much of a chicken shit to do dh...and I ain't a retard yet.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wtf....snowboarding vs dh biking. Op save yer $ take lesson on how to fall or bail and lessons on how to ride a board.


You don't ride park do you? (i.e. you have never slipped off you edge off a kinked rail and slammed your tailbone/spine on a cold steel).

Having protection is not just about avoiding catastrophic injury, it really reduces the pounding your body takes and keeps you from feeling like a piece of pounded beef the next day. We didn't care about it when we were younger, but now that we have to actually go the work the next day, it beats popping advil like tic-tacs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lonerider said:


> You don't ride park do you? (i.e. you have never slipped off you edge off a kinked rail and slammed your tailbone/spine on a cold steel).
> 
> Having protection is not just about avoiding catastrophic injury, it really reduces the pounding your body takes and keeps you from feeling like a piece of pounded beef the next day. We didn't care about it when we were younger, but now that we have day jobs, it beats popping advil like tictacs.


That's why I don't do rails any more and I do pre-pop ibuprofen like tictacs as a general tonic before putting my boots on. But I don't do park except for a mini jump line and a couple flat boxes....and we really don't have a park. Lone ur right...but in my mind and the little exposure with local dh'rs it is a different animal with different protective gear.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> That's why I don't do rails [...] I don't do park except for a mini jump line and a couple flat boxes....and we really don't have a park. Lone ur right...but in my mind and the little exposure with local dh'rs it is a different animal with different protective gear.


I don't do dh biking either so I can't say anything about that. I'm just saying protective clothing can be very useful when snowboarding if you plan on doing anything bigger than the mini park and ride on boxes.


----------



## twinsrule (Feb 28, 2012)

I do some park, a little bit of everything. I am for sure gonna get something for my tailbone, mine was sore for months after one bad fall last year. As for the rest, i'm not sure how much i'm going to get yet, we'll see.


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Any one used demon shield vest?
DS 5100 Shield Vest

I hurt my ribs last two seasons and thinking about doing something about it. Two years ago I caught an edge and slammed backward on to a sticking root. Last winter I rode too fast over a bump flu into air head first and finally landed on my forearm next to my ribs. Both of those didn't stop hurting for couple months.

I'm in between that shield vest and Flex Force PRO, but I'm not sure which one has better rib protection and if I really need arm guards of the flex force. Also I think I like the vertical rib protectors on shield vest better than the horizontal ones on flex force. Both would work fine for puncture type protection, but I'd think that vertical pads would spread the hit force on more ribs, right?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

voy78 said:


> Any one used demon shield vest?
> DS 5100 Shield Vest
> 
> I hurt my ribs last two seasons and thinking about doing something about it. Two years ago I caught an edge and slammed backward on to a sticking root. Last winter I rode too fast over a bump flu into air head first and finally landed on my forearm next to my ribs. Both of those didn't stop hurting for couple months.
> ...


I tried the Shield Vest and I found the interlocking spine plates to be kind of restrictive. I exchanged it for the Flex Force Pro and liked that a lot better. The flex force pro has some rib protection with plastic strips and a little bit of padding (it's not a huge amount though). If you want the most padding you should go with Skeletools as the had big thick foam rubber pads. 

Coincidentally, if you are size men's medium I'm selling both my old Flex Force Pro and Skeletools (although I replaced the thick lower front rib pads with lighter more flexible d3o pads - the upper ribs and the back pads are still the super thick ones).

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/49782-fs-body-armor.html


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm quite skinny. Measured 36 /37 in chest 28/30 in waist. I was reading reviews on dogfunk and someone was saying they run on the big side. Can you confirm? What size are you and how your medium flex force fits you? Are you upgrading to new year model?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Also check out POC gear. It's kinda pricy but I've never had any protection gear that was more comfortable while still working great. I'm wearing their tailbone protector (I think they're called VIP Ski shorts or something similar) and I forget I'm wearing protec gear the moment I put it on. Maybe you can find a good used deal somewhere.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

voy78 said:


> I'm quite skinny. Measured 36 /37 in chest 28/30 in waist. I was reading reviews on dogfunk and someone was saying they run on the big side. Can you confirm? What size are you and how your medium flex force fits you? Are you upgrading to new year model?


I measure 35-36 chest, 29/30 waist. I agree that the Medium Flex force pro runs large it fits me baggy like a loose jacket, but I like that as it doesn't restrict my movement when I twist my body for spins. It actually comes with compression straps to snug it up for thinner bodies, but I don't use them (look at the photos I posted to see).

Yes, I upgraded to the d3o Flex force X, which I also like a lot.


----------



## voy78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looked at the poc website, but they don't offer anything for the rib area.

Found some similar topics on the mtbr forum:

Rib Protection? - Mtbr Forums
Under-the-jersey body armor options? - Mtbr Forums

Someone recommended this:
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=100&id=18401
Looks bit bulky tho...

also looking at this as a option to Flex Force Pro:
Demon Dirt Leviathan Half Suit - ride more bikes
Looks like the spine guard is pretty wide, and it rib guard is right next to it... maybe...

Would be nice if those could be bought locally...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

voy78 said:


> also looking at this as a option to Flex Force Pro:
> Demon Dirt Leviathan Half Suit - ride more bikes
> Looks like the spine guard is pretty wide, and it rib guard is right next to it... maybe...
> 
> Would be nice if those could be bought locally...


Half suit looks interesting as well. They are selling it here free shipping

Demon Leviathan Half Suit Protective Vest

Let me know if you want my Flex Force Pro or Skeletools for cheaper


----------

